# Come on into the water...



## Vashtek (Nov 2, 2007)

So I already have a space marine army and have been enjoying some success recently with necrons. However, using necrons makes me feel dirty and my marines are not really as dark and as badass as I want marines to be. So I went to the the most badass, grimdark chapter I could think of... the Carcharodons. I also want to try out their colour scheme as I usually use bright colours for effect on the battlefield. So, this is my test mini:


















He has some work to do on him, like a name on his shoulderpad (any ideas?), some general tidying and some basing work. I think this is a good start though.


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

yea very good start mate.
Is that freehand on the shoulder pad? if it is its very good, better then anything i could do anyway.
keep up the good work... il be watching


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

It looks good!


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

SPACE SHARKS!!!!

honestly i wouldnt put any "words" on the armor, the fluff (and pics) shown in IA10 has them with tribal drawings, similar to native american designs, on their armor. if any words were to be used then perhaps Carcaradons (or however its spelt)


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Hello Vashtek,

This seems to be a very simple but effective paint scheme. That free hand shoulder icon looks great, well done for such a small space. Maybe just a little bit of color of definition to the eye plates.

Look forward to seeing more.

Regards,
DoE


----------



## Vashtek (Nov 2, 2007)

So I did some more shark dudes








detail of shoulders









Agreed with not putting words on the shoulder, so cut off the name badge. I think it's right that they are nameless and unidentified.

Still need to finish off bases, and I will be getting some razorwire to add a bit of interest.


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

I am following these very closely, I'm interested to see what you do with your mech


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

A very nice start, but I think they need a spot colour of some sort. Maybe a touch of green for their eyes? Along with the red on the chain blades that would be enough I'd say.


----------



## the.alleycat.uk (Jun 11, 2009)

Going to concur with Mr Fist above, you want a spot of colour [the eyes and any lenses are good candidates, also potentially any purity seals] to bring the model 'up' and give context to the grim dark, a jade green or green leaning towards turquoise would work well imo.

And i do like the chain bayonet theme, sharks teeth if you will


----------



## Vashtek (Nov 2, 2007)

I thought people might say I should put a bit of colour into the eye sockets. I agree that this might help the figure 'pop' a little more but I think it would detract from the 'cold hearted killer' theme. Sharks themselves have black eye sockets and I wanted to mirror this. I think I will get a bit of gloss varnish just for the eye sockets just to give them a bit of sheen, but I won't be adding a spot colour.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Well then, you could shade the bottem parts of the lenses with darker greys getting lighter the closer to the bottem of the lense followed by white at the top edges for light reflection.

Sharks eyes, Great White, for the matter do not have solid black eyes...pic just for a reference. So you could use a sliver of blue hues just as well...just a thought =)

Regards,
DoE


----------



## Vashtek (Nov 2, 2007)

From memory I think that some sharks have a black membrane which roll in front of their eyes to protect them from a strike. Either that or they roll their eyes back on a strike, so you just see black. 

I'll see how the gloss black look works for them.


----------



## Cold86 (Sep 24, 2010)

After what you said about the black eyes and the cold hearted killer stuff I agree with your choice to keep them black. 

I would not like to see them rolling up on me with those cold black eyes...ever...


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

As for a name for the first guy, 'JAWS' would seem appropriate.
I like the dark schemes, my black legion are like that. Whatever floats your boat. I for one like these. Carry on.


----------



## Vashtek (Nov 2, 2007)

So I pretty much finished off the squad. You will notice that there are two plasma gunners, and that's because I intend to use them as either space wolves or codex: space marines, depending on my whim! Multi melta guy is base coated but not yet painted

















There is still some basing work to be done, and I'm waiting for some razorwire to arrive to see how this will look. May need to do a bit more though.


----------



## Vashtek (Nov 2, 2007)

Going to be changing the bases to a a light brown/ sandy look as I agree the grey on the armour needs to stand out a little more. In the meantime, some reinforcements have arrived


----------



## OMNOMNOMIVORE (May 31, 2012)

i like the shark teeth on the stormtalon, very nice. rep for you and these amazing models.


----------

